# Roughing gouge alternative



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

I made this video to show that there are better and safer alternatives to roughing bowls and spindles than the Roughing gouge.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Very cool.

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## dmh (Sep 18, 2010)

Great video. What would you recommend for a first bowl gouge?


BTW, I don't know what you do for a living but there are companies out there that should pick you up for their product video's.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

There are a lot of good ones out there. It's more about the shape and your skill than the tool. It's hard to beat the Thompson 1/2" bowl gouge for an all around good tool. That's what I'm using in the video. It comes with a grind very similar to what I have in the video. There are many people who agree with me.
If money is an issue the [email protected] gouge is a good one although I don't remember what grind comes on it. YOu can change the grinds of course. My video on sharpening problems may help with this although it didn't really go into actually changing the shape. I'll have to do that.


----------



## dmh (Sep 18, 2010)

john lucas said:


> There are a lot of good ones out there. It's more about the shape and your skill than the tool. It's hard to beat the Thompson 1/2" bowl gouge for an all around good tool. That's what I'm using in the video. It comes with a grind very similar to what I have in the video. There are many people who agree with me.
> If money is an issue the [email protected] gouge is a good one although I don't remember what grind comes on it. YOu can change the grinds of course. My video on sharpening problems may help with this although it didn't really go into actually changing the shape. I'll have to do that.


Thank You! :thumbsup:


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

Nice video , John
A few technical difficulties about 2/3d's thru but overall very informative.

I still struggle with 'catch fear' everytime I get into that end grain area.
So much so, I use my Easy Wood tools a lot.
They let me turn a lot of stuff but I feel like I'm sanding a lot on those end grain cuts.

I have a 3/8" bowl gouge and I'm going to try using a very steep angle and rubbing the bevel to find the cut.
I've watched your other videos and I'm always fascinated with the finish you get from your tools without sanding........

Thank you once again
Tom


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Another spectacular video John and I'm sure that this one will help me immensely. Great work once again and I thank you.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Tom Learning to use the bowl gouge properly can be interesting. I remember some pretty spectacular catches. It is well worth it. I'm slowly getting to the point where my turnings take considerably less sanding and that really speeds things up. Not to mention saving on sandpaper. Plus it's just kind of sweet watching shavings fly off instead of chips.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

john lucas said:


> Tom Learning to use the bowl gouge properly can be interesting. I remember some pretty spectacular catches. It is well worth it. I'm slowly getting to the point where my turnings take considerably less sanding and that really speeds things up. Not to mention saving on sandpaper. Plus it's just kind of sweet watching shavings fly off instead of chips.


Hi John
I get shavings but I seem to struggle with the end grain....


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

John that is a great video.
close ups show way better how to turn your tools and get the right cut
im pretty much self taught because no one near me teaches
thanks to great videos like this im slowly getting better
Robert


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

I have a homemade version of the Easywoodtool and it is plain a simple a scraper. It's very hard to cut all parts of a bowl or platter and not get tearout with a scraper. I've seen one professional turner do it. He puts a fresh burr on the scraper between each pass, turns at very high speed and takes very light cuts. 
You can't put a burr on a carbide cutter so it's never going to cut as clean as a high speed steel scraper with a fresh burr. At least I don't think so. I haven't run a side by side test on the same piece of tearout prone wood. I have used both quite a bit so I base my theory on that.


----------



## Hwood (Oct 21, 2011)

I think you made that video just for me, very nice of you. Thank you.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

I did make the video just for you. It was a mind meld sort of think I think.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Nice video John.
I spies a motorcycle in the background, what kind is it?:scooter:

For you guys watching John's video, one thing should be apparent. Finesse and tool control is everything. If you haven't gotten into the habit of letting the bevel contact the wood first, try it. Try taking those very fine cuts like John's video shows. Those are the kind of cuts that get rid of tearout and eliminate a lot of sanding. Sharp tools go right along with that. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Good eyes Mike. It's a 2007 Kawasaki 650 KLR. I use it mostly to commute to work but plan on doing a trip of some kind this summer.


----------



## paintr56 (Dec 31, 2006)

Very helpful video John thank you for sharing it. From reading here it seems you have a lot of videos on turning on here. Do you have a list of links posted any where or is just going through the threads the easiest way to find them.

Jim


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Jim Many of them are here. 
http://www.cumberlandwoodturners.com/htm/movies.htm
I have 3 or 4 more that aren't on there yet. If you subscribe to my account on youtube which I think you can do after you watch one of my videos you can find them all. I think. I haven't done it. I plan to try that tomorrow on the school computer to make sure.


----------



## WoodMarshall (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks for video John.
It really helps me out to see and hear a great explanation of how to use the gouges. I've viewed several of your other videos and they have all been very helpful


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

john lucas said:


> Jim Many of them are here.
> http://www.cumberlandwoodturners.com/htm/movies.htm
> I have 3 or 4 more that aren't on there yet. If you subscribe to my account on youtube which I think you can do after you watch one of my videos you can find them all. I think. I haven't done it. I plan to try that tomorrow on the school computer to make sure.


 i watched one of your videos then was able to subscribe so yes it works:thumbsup:


----------



## Turn2 (Jan 13, 2012)

That was very helpful. Thank you for taking the time to show us. I tried looking into schools, shops, groups - there is nothing near me for wood lathe. I been doing a lot of reading and practicing - nice to see some really good videos and have this group.


----------



## robbiethewood (Jan 15, 2012)

just have to say John this is a excellent video on roughing out bowls
there are so many new turners out there that don't know that a Roughing gouge is a no no for bowl turning if you get a catch the tang could brake off and cause you some serous damage

Robbie


----------



## Bill Wyko (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks John for the excellent video. Something i do when turning square, I put green masking tape on the edges of the blank. It makes the invisible sides visible again. That allows me to see my shape a little better.


----------

